# Game of Drones



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

For some reason, I find music with a single note in the bass line quite haunting. You find it a lot in some medieval music. And of course bagpipes. But during Common Practice it became rather more rare, and was utilized only here and there in otherwise "normal" movements. Nowadays it has made something of a comeback, though not in a very big way.

So this is a thread to share your favorite pieces that utilize a drone. Here's a particularly magical one to get us started:


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Try






Technically an extended pedal point rather than a drone.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

As you stated its use diminished during common practice, but it does turn up in a modified form. Grieg used drone imitations quite a bit to good effect, such as in:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I am also drone-prone. Alan Hovhaness worked background drones into his compositions, including one of my big favorites, the Violin Concerto No. 2, starting right out with the first movement:


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

A drone contributes to the twilight atmosphere of this most profound work of music:


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Apart from Grieg, Geirr Tveitt wrote for the Hardanger Fiddle which has a number of sympathetic strings.






Interestingly, the Swedish have the Nyckelharpa as a folk instrument which is similar to the Hurdy Gurdy but uses a bow rather than a wheel.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Haydn symphony 88, I think the second movement, one of the movements anyway.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Taggart said:


> Try
> Technically an extended pedal point rather than a drone.


Didn't realize there is a difference between the two. 
I have long been a fan of these Purcell fantasias.



Strange Magic said:


> I am also drone-prone. Alan Hovhaness worked background drones into his compositions, including one of my big favorites, the Violin Concerto No. 2, starting right out with the first movement:


Hovhaness' music is frequently imbued with this magical, mystical atmosphere. very nice. I should go explore his output more. Just a bit difficult because there is so much of it!


----------

